# Обезличить документ Word



## NanoSuit (22.05.2018)

Привет, давненько я тут не появлялся. Подскажите кто в офисе силен - как можно обезличить документ word? Нужно убрать поля автора и т.д.


----------



## UEF (22.05.2018)

NanoSuit сказал(а):


> Привет, давненько я тут не появлялся. Подскажите кто в офисе силен - как можно обезличить документ word? Нужно убрать поля автора и т.д.



Обезличить значит вычистить метаданные.
Как можно использовать метаданные?
В общем случае метаданные не приводят к разглашению чувствительной информации, однако обычно они широкодоступны (в том числе и для автоматизированного анализа) и могут послужить прекрасной базой для сбора информации об объекте исследования.
Частенько метаданные так же позволяют выявить настоящего автора документа, что порой бывает полезно в межкорпоративной переписке.
С помощью метаданных можно, к примеру, собрать сведения о сотрудниках организации или имена пользователей домена. Для этого бывает достаточно загуглить запрос site:<сайт_фирмы> filetype:doc (вместо doc можно использовать ещё docx, xls, xlsx, pdf), скачать найденные документы и проанализировать содержащиеся в них метаданные.
Как извлечь метаданные из документов Word?
Стандартный путь - DIP (Document Information Panel)
<Вкладку Developer tools вначале нужно включить в настройках Word>

Используйте короче встроенный инспектор документов


----------

